# Lyft donating $1mill to ACLU!!!



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Are you kidding me right now? Didn't they just cut our fares?!!!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I was wondering where they got the extra million dollars from. I guess from raising commissions and phasing out power driver bonuses.

So I guess we really are working for charity.


----------



## Robbie54 (Dec 10, 2016)

I just got this email and I can't not believe that they would have the nerve to send this out to drivers wanting to stand behind them and WHAT THE OWNER OF LYFT BELIEVE IN. not the drivers. I think they should have left this alone.


----------



## Aprulz (Jan 29, 2017)

Lyft has got a lot of nerve to pretend they are better than Uber then turn around and make a massive donation after cutting our fares to less than half the average cab fare. This is a huge slap in the face to their drivers.


----------



## Robbie54 (Dec 10, 2016)

I just got about the same email just now from Uber. So I am guessing both are joining together on this. Make u wonder if they even have any idea that that are any illegal immigrants that drive for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Lyft will get an increase in riders because of the news about their donation. It is a business move and developing customer loyalty and respect is good business.


----------



## Aprulz (Jan 29, 2017)

Robbie54 said:


> I just got about the same email just now from Uber. So I am guessing both are joining together on this. Make u wonder if they even have any idea that that are any illegal immigrants that drive for Uber and Lyft.


That's a quick about face. The last I read they were on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

Lyft donates $1 million to ACLU? These people are out of their f***ing minds. What's next? I just deleted my driver's account. Not another penny into their coffers. If I get an email from Uber, I'm out of their pool as well.


----------



## Robbie54 (Dec 10, 2016)

Mayday said:


> Lyft donates $1 million to ACLU? These people are out of their f***ing minds. What's next? I just deleted my driver's account. Not another penny into their coffers. If I get an email from Uber, I'm out of their pool as well.


Uber is doing the same thing. I got a email 30 min ago about it. I can forward it to u if u would like


----------



## Robbie54 (Dec 10, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Lyft will get an increase in riders because of the news about their donation. It is a business move and developing customer loyalty and respect is good business.


Business move. For real. What about what right for the USA and what we are trying to control. I guess money and greed is worth more


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Robbie54 said:


> Business move. For real. What about what right for the USA and what we are trying to control. I guess money and greed is worth more


Shoot on sight for trespassing!!


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Robbie54 said:


> Uber is doing the same thing. I got a email 30 min ago about it. I can forward it to u if u would like


Uber is creating a $3 million defense fund for overseas drivers. This is NOT the same as donating $1 million to the ACLU.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> Shoot on sight for trespassing!!


Shoot who?! Trespassing where?!

Wait. What?!


----------



## Robbie54 (Dec 10, 2016)

Guess it would be wrong to atart asking pax to see a proper US document or ID before they get in the vehicle to get a ride. That would so be a boycott for the drivers. Beside. I just wonder how many cabby that drive are even illegals ?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I wish they felt the same way and gave similar support when one of the drivers gets injured or can't continue driving for some reason outside their control.


----------



## Aprulz (Jan 29, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> Uber is creating a $3 million defense fund for overseas drivers. This is NOT the same as donating $1 million to the ACLU.


You're right. I originally read the Uber mail quickly without really processing it because I was already angry. Uber is basically setting up a fund for immigrant drivers and they're families who may have been negatively affected.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Robbie54 said:


> Uber is doing the same thing. I got a email 30 min ago about it. I can forward it to u if u would like


Post it here.


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

Screw you Lyft.
I stand with our president to take prudent and reasonable measures to protect my family and our country!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Mayday said:


> Lyft donates $1 million to ACLU? These people are out of their f***ing minds. What's next? I just deleted my driver's account. Not another penny into their coffers. If I get an email from Uber, I'm out of their pool as well.


Yay. One less ant.

The email came to my separate rider account.


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

If Uber feels the same way... Screw Uber too... President Trump should just say, "For legal immigrants, America will now require the same as Mexico. For illegal immigrants, America will treat them the same as Mexico."
Now, learn how Mexico treats their immigrants and ask the liberals why they are not up in arms over how Mexico treats people.
God bless America and her president.


----------



## Robbie54 (Dec 10, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Post it here.


At Uber we've always believed in standing up for what's right. Today we need your help supporting drivers who may be impacted by President Trump's new immigration ban.

Drivers who are citizens of Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria or Yemen and live in the US but have left the country, will not be able to return for 90 days. This means they won't be able to earn money and support their families during this period.

It's important that as a community we do everything we can to help these drivers. Here's what Uber will do:
• Provide *24/7 legal support*for drivers who are trying to get back into the country. Our lawyers and immigration experts will be on call 24/7to help.
• *Compensate drivers* for their lost earnings. This will help them support their families and put food on the table while they are banned from the US.
• *Urge the government* to reinstate the right of US residents to travel-whatever their country of origin-immediately.
• Create a *$3 million legal defense fund* to help drivers with immigration and translation services.
If you are a driver or a friend or family member of someone who has been affected, please contact us here.

Uber is a community. We're here to support each other. Please help Uber to help drivers who may be affected by this unjust and wrong immigration ban.
Travis
Uber Founder & CEO


----------



## Robbie54 (Dec 10, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Post it here.


Just posted it up for u and anyone else to read


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Skipster said:


> Screw Uber


Yeah. Screw Trump, er Uber, er since Travis is advising Trump ( does the tautology hold?)... and the horse they road in on.


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

I support our president.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I got the email from Lyft. Very sweet, self-satisfied, smug, PC BS. I deleted it. Haven't heard a word from Uber, but I saw in the news they donated $1M too.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Robbie54 said:


> At Uber we've always believed in standing up for what's right. Today we need your help supporting drivers who may be impacted by President Trump's new immigration ban.
> 
> Drivers who are citizens of Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria or Yemen and live in the US but have left the country, will not be able to return for 90 days. This means they won't be able to earn money and support their families during this period.
> 
> ...


FUBER AND LYFT only care about an uneducated class of idiots to be a steady stream of drivers. FUBER and Lyft should worry about how to generate more business for this over saturated market EVERYWHERE!!!! Stay out of politics!!!!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I got the email from Lyft. Very sweet, self-satisfied, smug, PC BS. I deleted it. Haven't heard a word from Uber, but I saw in the news they donated $1M too.


Uber is donating $3m . Are you deleting uber as well.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

unPat said:


> Uber is donating $3m . Are you deleting uber as well.


Uber is creating a $3 million dollar defense fund for drivers affected, so no, Lyft is donating $1 mil to the worst organization on the planet! Lyft acts like it cares about human rights when most of its full time drivers are making poverty wages. Uber is just as bad as far as wages but at least they are putting money towards actually helping its drivers


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Robbie54 said:


> At Uber we've always believed in standing up for what's right. Today we need your help supporting drivers who may be impacted by President Trump's new immigration ban.
> 
> Drivers who are citizens of Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria or Yemen and live in the US but have left the country, will not be able to return for 90 days. This means they won't be able to earn money and support their families during this period.
> 
> ...


I'm corn-fused . . . why are people deleting their Uber apps?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Robbie54 said:


> Just posted it up for u and anyone else to read


TNX


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Reading this thread is like watching 2 little girls fighting over a Barbie doll.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Robbie54 said:


> At Uber we've always believed in standing up for what's right. Today we need your help supporting drivers who may be impacted by President Trump's new immigration ban.
> 
> Drivers who are citizens of Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria or Yemen and live in the US but have left the country, will not be able to return for 90 days. This means they won't be able to earn money and support their families during this period.
> 
> ...


Are they wanting donations so we can help there be more drivers?

Not to sound like a complete *****, but the fewer drivers the better, so if some get stuck overseas that's good for the rest of us. Don't take this to mean I support Trump or the ban. Absolutely not.

However, HOW MANY FRIKKEN DRIVERS ARE WE TALKING ABOUT? $3 million defense fund? Are there so many that there are enough out of the country right now trying to get back from those few countries to warrant that?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

unPat said:


> Uber is donating $3m . Are you deleting uber as well.


I deleted the email, not the app. I'm wild and crazy sometimes, but rarely stupid.


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

Uber working with Trump, Lyft supporting the ACLU, then I think I'll drive for Uber only from now on. That's too bad because I was beginning to favor Lyft and it's support for tipping.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Skipster said:


> Uber working with Trump, Lyft supporting the ACLU, then I think I'll drive for Uber only from now on. That's too bad because I was beginning to favor Lyft and it's support for tipping.


Lol, now we can all be double spies!


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Skipster said:


> Uber working with Trump, Lyft supporting the ACLU, then I think I'll drive for Uber only from now on. That's too bad because I was beginning to favor Lyft and it's support for tipping.


I don't care about either company's political move, they both want to kiss up to someone... I just want them to kiss up to me and raise the fares and pay us a living wage.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Are you kidding me right now? Didn't they just cut our fares?!!!


Both LYFT and UBER pandering to the media. Total spineless tools... meanwhile they crap on their drivers every chance they get.

BONG!!!


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

Skipster said:


> If Uber feels the same way... Screw Uber too... President Trump should just say, "For legal immigrants, America will now require the same as Mexico. For illegal immigrants, America will treat them the same as Mexico."
> Now, learn how Mexico treats their immigrants and ask the liberals why they are not up in arms over how Mexico treats people.
> God bless America and her president.


Uber- and the idiot Trump- count on really, really ignorant people like you Skiptser. America is moving towards Fascism under the con man, liar Trump and he needs really stupid people to get away with it.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Robbie54 said:


> Guess it would be wrong to atart asking pax to see a proper US document or ID before they get in the vehicle to get a ride. That would so be a boycott for the drivers. Beside. I just wonder how many cabby that drive are even illegals ?


Lol


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Robbie54 said:


> Business move. For real. What about what right for the USA and what we are trying to control. I guess money and greed is worth more


Can't they just write it off anyway because it was a donation?


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Why are either of these companies donating anything when they can't even afford to pay their drivers?


----------



## kensteriraq (Jan 29, 2017)

Lyft should take care of drivers rather than pandering to the uber Left.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

mark edwards said:


> Uber- and the idiot Trump- count on really, really ignorant people like you Skiptser. America is moving towards Fascism under the con man, liar Trump and he needs really stupid people to get away with it.


 . . . _*Moving*_ towards?!? We've been there (or began moving towards it) since 1963!!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> Can't they just write it off anyway because it was a donation?


Has to be through a 501(c)(3) organization to write it off.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Comedy


Skipster said:


> Uber working with Trump, Lyft supporting the ACLU, then I think I'll drive for Uber only from now on. That's too bad because I was beginning to favor Lyft and it's support for tipping.


 Comedy gold!


----------



## CatCityCharlie (Apr 19, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> Can't they just write it off anyway because it was a donation?


Yes, if the donations are going to the ACLU Foundation, they are tax deductible.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

ACLU protecting the Bill of Rights, well, nine of them anyway. There is one they won't protect.


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

Also making sure everyone here knows that $1 million donation is spread out over 4 years. So they are donating $250k/year over the next 4 years. A company worth $5 billion...


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

Lyft price cuts for drivers, yet donations for political causes. Uber suspending surge and giving paid vacations to foreign drivers that are doing just that, going on vacation. Disgraceful. All active drivers should be getting benefits, medical and vacations.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Travis Bickle Uber said:


> Also making sure everyone here knows that $1 million donation is spread out over 4 years. So they are donating $250k/year over the next 4 years. A company worth $5 billion...


Many people would still be whining even if they donated $1. No logic whatsoever.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow you all missed the point. Lyft HAD to do this or they would be shut down for business. People are really disgusted with UBER now and they have to counter the fact that they largest backer is a trump supportor. Or it would be #deletelyft also. And Taxis would win and the experiment would be over.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> Wow you all missed the point. Lyft HAD to do this or they would be shut down for business. People are really disgusted with UBER now and they have to counter the fact that they largest backer is a trump supportor. Or it would be #deletelyft also. And Taxis would win and the experiment would be over.


No one missed the point. It probably should be #deletelyft as well since both of these services are exploiting drivers....that's a story that's never reported by the media and certainly passengers don't want to hear it. Taxis should win...they were legally allowed to perform their services, are regulated to limit supply and help guarantee living wages. What you see with Uber and Lyft (and any other ridesharing service) is that they ignored existing regulations by finding a loophole, got the public hooked on their service so that everyone would complain about how crappy the taxis were, then our local politicians (worried about re-election) decided to look the other way, and now us drivers are faced with over supply that drives our wages down while we're faced with ALL of the risk: bringing our own vehicles, having to deal with increasing expenses, unable to take advantage of any taxi stands, taxi lanes, other taxi privileges (in SF that includes being able to make certain turns downtown). And the whole while the existing taxi industry has been decimated.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Are you kidding me right now? Didn't they just cut our fares?!!!


Lyft cares...about themselves.


----------

